# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  موقع رائع للاختصارات في اللغه الانجليزيه..

## ajluni top

السلام عليكم.....

عندي اليوم لكم موقع رائع لمئات الاختصارات المستخدمه في اللغه الانجليزيه
في كافة المجالات

اتمنى يفيد الجميع

http://ar.hades-presse.com/ackr/lngv/EN/75

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور عجلوني على الموقع  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا عجلوني / الله لا يحرمنا من يا طيب ...

----------


## ajluni top

مشكورين عالمرور نادر والعالي

 :Icon15:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا عجلوني موقع مفيد بالفعل

----------


## ajluni top

تسلم عالمرور يا محمد
لا عدمناك :Smile:

----------

